# Cheap Boxsets?



## packard (16 Sep 2009)

Anyone know a place to get boxsets at a good price? Ta


----------



## aoc (16 Sep 2009)

play.com - i get stuff from them regularly. postage is free

was pricing the lost box sets (i know i can't help it ) and they were pretty much the same price in Xtra vision


----------



## packard (16 Sep 2009)

Thanks aoc,

I was on there but i found another site that was way cheaper than play, just seeing if anyone else knows of a good site. Thanks


----------



## Locke (16 Sep 2009)

+1 aoc

I find play.com brilliant in general. You'll find some great deals there. Granted, latest releases are sometimes pretty much the same but they'll always have reductions.

Not affiliated.

What site did you find? Might have a gander.


----------



## aoc (16 Sep 2009)

i know other half was reading all silence of the lamb books and decided to get dvd's and got most of them for 3.99 on play...


----------



## packard (16 Sep 2009)

Locke said:


> +1 aoc
> 
> 
> What site did you find? Might have a gander.


 I found http://dvd-subtitles.com/the-shield-series-1-7-d76378.html and it brought up a few comparisson prices and Amazon was really cheap compared to others


----------



## packard (16 Sep 2009)

Aw forget that, just went as far as the checkout to check p+p price, the thing rose up by almost 30 quid. No thanks


----------



## becky (16 Sep 2009)

I find Amazon often comes in cheaper than play (even when you add the P&P).  I don't normally buy recent stuff though.


----------



## truthseeker (16 Sep 2009)

becky said:


> I find Amazon often comes in cheaper than play (even when you add the P&P). I don't normally buy recent stuff though.


 
Me too - particularly if you are buying more than one item at once - you only get done ont he postage if you just buy one or two items, I tend to make a list of things I like and then get them all at once on Amazon - keeps the P&P costs way down.

Id recommend the BBC original series of Survivors - excellent stuff!!


----------



## TarfHead (16 Sep 2009)

I think that there is no single site that will always be the best value for DVD box-sets, or anything.

I bought the first 4 seasons of The Wire from [broken link removed] for a combined proce of less that EUR 45.00, but that site isn't necessarily the cheapest for all box-sets.


----------



## New Home (20 Sep 2009)

Also, CD Wow. Another one is HMV.com (depending on what you're looking for/ how many items you're buying); I usually check all of them (play, sendit, CDWow and HMV) and compare the prices - they can be excellent for books too.


----------

